# carrier sheet for rhinestone template



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

hello i have a redsail cutter and it doesnt have a carrier sheet to hold the template down. i just found out that there is a hartco seller here in the Philippines and i was wondering what should i use as a carrier sheet for it? an help and suggestion would be greatly appreciated.  tnx in advance.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Hartco already has a carrier sheet


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Why would you need a carrier sheet? Your template material has a backing sheet on it. Just put in in your cutter between the pinch rollers. Only way I use a carrier sheet is if I have a small piece of material that I can't cut just using the cutter.


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

oh..ok tnx alot. i didnt know that hartco has a carrier sheet. because i just going to order tomorrow the hartco. tnx alot. btw do you know what the brush you use for rhinestone is called i cant seem to find on here. tnx again


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

most of us use a paint trim pad like
Master Painter Trim and Touch-Up Pad

you can find at any hardware store


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> most of us use a paint trim pad like
> Master Painter Trim and Touch-Up Pad
> 
> you can find at any hardware store



tnx alot sir. now ill have to find one.


----------

